# Bad smell from one area



## nimoonya (Dec 9, 2016)

Hello. My budgie looks and acts very healthy and happy generally but just above his cere on one side, there is a very small patch of feathers missing (so it looks brown where the fathers should be). 

I thought at first he'd knocked himself on something but the feathers haven't grown back in weeks and I've now noticed there's a funky/bad smell around just that particular small area. He's very tame so I can get up close to smell it. I can only smell it when I'm right up close next to his face, and it's definitely coming from just that side where the affected area is.

Any help or advice would be appreciated! Thanks


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forums,

What colour is the bald patch of exposed skin?
Have you been noticing any discharge coming from the cere or have your budgie recently vomited and got some fluid on the feathers as a consequence?

If the area of exposed skin doesn't have an healthy whitish/pinkish colour, is dark in colour then your budgie could have made an injury which was left untreated and is currently infected. 
That could possibly explain the bad smell. If this is the case, then having your budgie seen by an avian vet specialist right away would be the best option.

Also when budgies go through a rather heavy moult, they can have small bald patches around the forehead area.
For detailed info, you can check these links below:
http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/104927-miserable-molting.html

http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/35938-molting-faqs.html


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Can you post a picture of the area near his cere you are concerned about?

The fact that you notice a bad smell from the area does lead me to believe, as aluz suggested, there may be infection. 
It would be best for you to consult an Avian Vet.

from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Distinction between an Avian Vet and a Vet that "Will See Birds"

Having your budgie examined by an Avian Vet allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet in case your bird needs care for an injury or illness in the future. Additionally, it is always helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your bird to refer to should it need future treatment.

Please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

You'll find most of your basic questions about budgies and caring for them will have been answered after you've read through all of them.

Site Guidelines
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

For gender and/or mutation help - Lighting and Angle DOES matter

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums! 

You've been given great advice with regards to your budgie! I truly hope that he feels better soon. Please let us know how he's doing after you take him to the avian vet :fingerx:

Meanwhile, be sure to go though all the links provided above by FaeryBee; they will help you to stay posted on the very best of budgie care practices. If you have any questions after reading though anything, please do ask as we'd love to help!

Hope to see you around, I'm wishing the best for your little budgie! ray:

:wave:


----------

